# Solo again 4/4/09



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Went out solo again. Brother had to work. I'm going to have to get his priorities straightened out. Left Bayou Chico at 6:30 am, water like glass. Bay had a slight ripple, sun was coming up,all looked good for a great day. Ran down to the pass to my favorite spot. Anchored up, tide was rolling out. Made a couple of cast with a minnow type swim bait and bang, nice spanish about 20 inches. Put it on ice and I heard a bell go off and the race was on. About a dozen boats seemed to converge on my little spot at the same time. I didn't even know where they came from. Three of them anchored up with in 10 feet of me. I could have swatted guys in two of the boats with my rod. So I did what every well tempered guy would do and complimented them on their well chosen spot to anchor and fish. I have taken my time and waited my turn at the boat ramp, gas pump,just about everywhere I go. But this was the first time I have ever had to wait my turn to cast. The boat of real nice guys beside me even had to put a bumper over the side so they wouldn't hurt my boat. So in a friendly conversation I asked why he anchored so close and he said he was a professional guide and providing fish for his clients was of the upmost importance since it was how he made his living. I wished him good luck fishing as he instructed his clients to cast passed me and let it set till they got a bite. well I can only take so much and pulled anchor and went to another spot. No fish after that and the wind started picking up pretty good so after such a relaxing morning on the water I called it a day about 10:00.

I think I will stick to fishing during the week. I understand everyone works during the week and only has the w/end to fish. I just never thought I meet so many CLOSE personal friends at one time in one place.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

THAT IS LOW!!!! Any ideas of WHO the Professional was??? Boat/? Logo??


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes I know who he is and karma will come around.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Come on Mark, out with it. I want to know that if I seeyourclose friendanchored down, or trolling, or anywhere on the water, I can mosey over and meet me a new close friend.:shedevil And, I'm sure there are other shy and lonely people on the PFF who would also love to get close to your new friend.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

No offense, but if you're gonna fish in the pass...you better get used to that. That's just how it is out there on the weekends when there's a shit load of boats. If it's not your style, I'd find some other places to fish.


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have turned on my stereo, put out a chum bucket, rigged up a nice snatch rig, called all my jet ski buddies, and began to make new friends the good old fashion way.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

HH, You would never survive in Boca Grande pass. Expect "Close Friends" when fishing well known "Spots" such as Pensacola Pass. :banghead


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

You are right I wouldn't. I was taught fishing edicate and there is no excuse for the crap that goes on, especially from a captain!

I have been fishing here all of my life. I have thrown pyramid sinkers at boat that got too close to the pier, I have seen people thrown off the pier, lines have been cut for casting over, and run over lines when parked too close. I am much older now and wouldn't do those things anymore, but maybe that's why these butt wipes do these things.

I will continue to do what I am doing now, fishing during the week and staying back country on the weekends to avoid these situations. Ya never now that old school way of dealing with pricks could come one day.:nonono


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah I don't care how popular the fishing spot is or how someone makes a living, its not right and these people that do this stuff better be ready for what they got coming to them cuz all it takes is pissing off the wrong person.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

Take this how you want. Fishingetiquette is not throwing pyramid sinkers. Or giving someone what you think they deserve. If that is true about the captain then shame on him, but throwing sinkers and shouting at someone for getting close to a spot that you posted a report on the night before would just be ignorant. If you don't want company on your spot than don't tell everyone you caught 13 Reds there the day before. If you require lots of personal space when you fish stay on the flats or in the upper bays. The passes may be to much for you.


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I do not want to imply that throwing things at people or giving them what I think they deserve is fishing "etiquette" (sorry for the misspelling). Those are examples of things that were done years ago and it worked pretty well for keeping people in check. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I would however give them a piece of my mind, storm off like a 6 year old, and maybe even toss him a wake or two.:moon


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *truth (4/6/2009)* If you require lots of personal space when you fish stay on the flats or in the upper bays. The passes may be to much for you.




Even the flats are full of pontoon boats and jetskis running the beaches. It's mighty aggravating to be polling along being as quite as you can only to have a jetski run up between you and the beach at 60mph, or have a guy in a pontoon boat run up on you to ask if you're catching anything....i just say NOT ANYMORE, THANKS!:banghead


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe since you were there first, you should have tied on a gotcha lure, and did some gotcha fishin.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, now that i have cooled off some and a few beers have got me relaxed about the hole thing,

I'M STILL PISSED OFF ABOUT IT.

Sure I had a good day of fishing the day before. I shared it with you all. It still doesn't give some one the right to cut you off completely from being able to fish at all by parking their rig all on top of you, I was completely surrounded by four boats all within a rods length of me. One guy even pushed his way between one boat and myself and let out enough anchor line so his boat was 3 feet off my stern when he stopped and proudly turned to his buddy and said I told you we could get a good spot. Thats when I started making friends. And as far as a crowd goes I do enjoy watching all the things going on and talking with the guys and even watching them catch fish. But rude and ignorant have no place in fishing. Its a sport and a wonderful time to be with family or buddies enjoying it for whatit is worth. I take my work just as serious as that charter captain, But i wouldn't ruin any ones day doing it.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

that is rude i would have made him move one way or the other.:nonono


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow! I understand that captain trying to make a living, but that is pretty rude. If I was his customer, I would have felt horrible for moving in on someone like that just so I can catch a fish. Pretty soon we will all need to check with the charter captians to see if we are allowed to fish certain areas. I have been fishing these waters for 32 years and that hasn't happened to me yet, I hope that streak continues.

I am thankful though, to live in an area where we can move to another spot if that happens. Back in Colorado you spend hours hiking up and down rivers where people are shoulder to shoulder fishing for fish that spook easily.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you sure he was a "profressional captain"?. There are those that may not tell the truth.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the bottom line here is this, "Have respect for each other on the water" I mean, heck, I have been pushed out of spots by both, fishing charters AND dive charters. Nothing is more poor sportsmanship than a dive boat pulling up, setting up anchor, have the wind change and their transom is just "feet" away from your boat. Up goes the dive flag and the divers ask you to move at least 300 Ft away from their boat. I mean, what are you to do? Ya gotta move away from the divers right?

Nothing aginst divers or the charters, but there has to be sportsmanship on both sides here? right? Just my thoughts.

As far as the Boca Grand Pass statement, correct me if I am wrong, but they do not anchor while Tarpon fishing, right?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ajerv (4/7/2009)*Are you sure he was a "profressional captain"?. There are those that may not tell the truth.


He may have been a Captain.. but i would say he was far from "Profressional".. I for one wouldnt want to charter a capt that would do that.

.02

Mike


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't tell you how many times I've been on small spots in the bay and people run right up on me to get as close as possible. I have no problem with "company" in places like the Pass or the Pipes. It's a given. "back in the day" my grandfather would hace given them a whiff of birdshot.


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't tell you how many times I've been on small spots in the bay and people run right up on me to get as close as possible. I have no problem with "company" in places like the Pass or the Pipes. It's a given. "Back in the day" my grandfather would have given them a whiff of birdshot.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Set a bait out on top with a very large balloon and let it drift back about 100 ft. This will help keep boats off your stern.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

It is unfortunate that we can't give people room to fish and just use some common courtesy. If you're gong to anchor up around the jetties, you have to expect to be crowded somewhat, it comes with the territory; but I don't think it is right for someone to anchor up on you and interefere with your casting and fishing.

I also don't think a local Captain whether on a charter or not,has any more right to a spot than anyone else, it should be 1st come 1st served.I would think they would be very upset if the situation were reversed.

As for the flats, especially on the weekends, it is increasingly difficult get out to the way of others. The sport of inshore fishing is growing rapidly and if a wind issue presents itself, boats tend to huddle up in the leeward areas. I pulled into an area last week, and there was 1 boat about 200yds away. Within 5 minutes there were about 8 of us. We were lucky to pull out 2 nice reds, then we moved on, I didn't see anyone else catch anything, but that was to be expected with all the commotion.

Ialso pulled into an area to fish and there was what Ithought might be one of the tournamentboats fishing, I gave them a very wideberth and went to the opposite diagonal cornermaybe 500ydsyards away. Turns out I was right and they weresitting on and slamming a school of reds; it was just the right thing to do.

And it would have been the right thing to do if I was a Charter Captain with clients on board.

Next time take his pic and post it on the forum!

:takephoto


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah it definitley comes with the territory in the Pass.Most of the structured spots in the pass are public and hold lots of sheepshead and stuff this time of the year so they will be covered every weekend. Ihad anangler pull so close to mein the pass onedaythat I could have taken a bite of the guys subway sandwich he was eating. It was meatball...

Anyways.... you have to expect that this time of year in the passbutunderstand you can still catch fish with other boats on top of you. However, if they are interfearing with you casting or running over your lines that is definitley a different story. Take a pic next time..


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

> *Realtor (4/7/2009)*
> 
> As far as the Boca Grand Pass statement, correct me if I am wrong, but they do not anchor while Tarpon fishing, right?




You don't have to be anchored to be a "close friend".


----------

